# The Arcade 2015 Game of the Year Awards [DISCUSSION][NOMINATIONS]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2015)

credits to  for the banner​
Hi guys. Welcome to the 2015 edition of the NF Arcade section's Game of the Year Award. Last year's thread was simple yet great and all, *but I am looking to shake things up a bit this year for the sake of a little boost in activity.* 

Unless you're a very weird and different person who should be judged for being that way, you should know what this thread is all about. Basically, we're all here to determine which 2015 games are considered to be the absolute best in a number of categories according to Naruto Forum's Arcade section. And who better to determine that than our precious () posters here. 

It is time to look behind at what this year has offered in terms of gaming and to recognize which game was the best of the best.​
So let's get on with it shall we. 

As I stated above, we're going to be doing things a little differently this year. For starters, before the main voting actually begins I'll be taking in overall nominations. Out of those nominations, I'll select the top 3,5, or 7(depending on the category and number of nominations) nominees for a category and set up a thread for the final voting. That will be the case for every category. 

*Submitting nominations will be allowed as of now in this thread*. And will end on the *15th of December*. They don't have to be posted in order, obviously. I'll start up the first thread/category on the 16th and do so everyday with each category until the 31st which will feature the most important category, The 2015 Game of the Year Award. 

Each thread/category will last 1 week before being closed. And all the winners will be announced in a separate thread on the *6th of January 2016*. 

*Each member can nominate a minimum of 1 game and a maximum of 15. *Although not mandatory, it would help if the everyone mentions on what gaming system they played their nominations on. 

*Which games are eligible? 
Pretty much anything that was released on 2015, be it a remaster, port, localization, etc.. Pretty much everything in 2015 is free game. If you feel that that's a bit absurd, then you just have to trust that our cute little posters will nominate and choose wisely *

*How do I nominate gaems? 
Just post your nominations in this thread before the 15th of December. You can use MY nominations below as an example:*


*Spoiler*: _khris' nominations_ 





Rocket League (PS4)
Life is Strange (PS4)
Axiom Verge (PS4)
Splatoon (WiiU)
Puzzle & Dragons Z + Super Mario Bros. Edition (3DS)
Dragon Ball XenoVerse (PS4)
Mario Maker (WiiU)
Disgaea 5: Alliance of Vengeance (PS4)
Devil May Cry 4: Special Edition (PS4)





You can edit your nominations list however you want. But just know that I'll ask a mod to lock this thread for a couple of hours on the 15th to count the nominations. So you have until then to edit to your heart's content. 

*But khris, Xenoblade Chronicles hasn't come out yet. 
I know. And it's a shame really. But the game has been out in Japan for a while, and will be out around 9 days before the nomination period ends. So there's that. I am looking forward to it myself, but I'd rather be playing it than rush this Awards thread come December.*

*shitstains on link's panties. I forgot what I played this year.
First of all, you should see a doctor weirdo. Second,  *

Also, I will not disclose the categories until I start the threads just to spice things up and create a little mystery and suspense. Just know that there will be 15 categories including the GOTY Award one. There might also be some joke categories squeezed in as well. So look forward to that.

The winner(s) will be featured in our section's banner until we get bored of it or if the winner is the wrong game. 

Welp then. Nominate away peoples :metroid


*Threads:*


----------



## Monna (Nov 28, 2015)

I nominate Kirby and the Rainbow Curse (Wii U)

And since you said we can have up to 15 () here are some more:

Super Mario Maker (Wii U)
Yoshi's Woolly World (Wii U)
Rodea the Sky Soldier (Wii)

That's all that comes to mind


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2015)

And I thought I didn't play shit this year.


----------



## Monna (Nov 28, 2015)

khris said:


> And I thought I didn't play shit this year.


Eh I still played a lot of games this year. Got caught up on a bunch of 2014 shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2015)

I mostly only played Rocket League and Smash


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2015)

Xenoblade X
The Witcher 3 (PC)
Splatoon
Super Mario Maker
Yoshi's Woolly World
Fallout 4 (PC)
Dying Light (PC)
Dragon Ball Xenoverse (PC)
Rocket League (PS4)
Bloodborne
One Piece: Pirate Warriors 3
Fatal Frame V
Disgaea 5: Alliance of Vengeance
Grim Fandango Remastered
Kirby and the Rainbow Curse

*Honorable Mentions:*
Senran Kagura: Estival Versus (PS4)
Dragon Quest Heroes
Mario Tennis: Ultra Smash
Wolfenstein: The Old Blood
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Arslan Senki
Majora's Mask 3D


----------



## Naruto (Nov 28, 2015)

khris said:


> The winner(s) will be featured in our section's banner until we get bored of it or if the winner is the wrong game.



Not that I mind but I expect to be consulted 

Anyway, my nominations:

The Witcher 3
Pillars of Eternity
Metal Gear Solid 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2015)

Waddya mean? We did this last year too.


----------



## Monna (Nov 28, 2015)

khris said:


> I mostly only played Rocket League and Smash


I got Bayonetta 2 at the beginning of the year and in only a few months it became my most played 3d action game


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 28, 2015)

Life is Strange (PS4)
MGS V: TPP (PS4)
Rocket League (PS4)
DMC4: SE (PS4) 
REmake HD (PC/PS4) 
Bloodborne (PS4)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2015)

Jane said:


> I got Bayonetta 2 at the beginning of the year and in only a few months it became my most played 3d action game



Word. Bayo 2 is arguably the best 3d action game made by arguably the best 3d action developers.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm getting a few more vidjas this week so I don't even know if that's my final list.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 29, 2015)

The Witcher 3 (PC)
Telltale Games: Tales from the Borderlands (PC)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2015)

1.Xenoblade Chronicles X (Wii U)

2.Yoshi's Wooly World ( This is the best yoshi game, ever.)

3. Splatoon (Wii U)

4.Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate (3DS)

5.Majora's Mask 3D

6. Brandish The Dark Revenant (PS Vita) (This game kicks ass)

7.Xenoblade Chronicles 3D

8. SOMA (PC) 

9. Steins Gate (PS3)

10. Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor 2: RECORD BREAKER

11. Legend of Legacy 

12. Fantasy Zone 3D

Kirby and the Rainbow Curse VS Ori and the Blind Forest

15. Super Mario Maker

Shovel knight can technically win again this year lol


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 29, 2015)

Witcher 3


----------



## Furious George (Nov 29, 2015)

1).* Witcher 3 *

2). Bloodborne 





3). Fallout 4 


4). Until Dawn 

I imagine Super Mario Maker would make the list, had I played it.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 30, 2015)

Even though I've played Xenoblade X in Japanese, I hope I have time to play enough of Just Cause 3, God of War 3 Remastered and Until Dawn to see if they make it on my list.

I also got Need for Speed (2015), FIFA 16 and Saints Row: Gat out of Hell but those games aren't gonna make it on my list for sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2015)

Furious George said:


> 1).* Witcher 3 *
> 
> 2). Bloodborne
> 
> ...



I remember you were pretty stocked for it in the E3 thread.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 30, 2015)

khris said:


> I remember you were pretty stocked for it in the E3 thread.



Yeah, still gonna get it. I had other time sinks in front of me (Witcher was a big one), and my WiiU just sort of fell by the wayside.


----------



## Simon (Nov 30, 2015)

Still got quite a few games to finish. (Until Dawn, GTAV, Just Cause 3, Xenoblade)


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2015)

Arcade's really slow compared to last year


----------



## scerpers (Nov 30, 2015)

mgs5
isaac afterbirth
bloodborne


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2015)

@George, you're missing out man. 



Naruto said:


> Arcade's really slow compared to last year



I know right? 

But we still have 15 days to go. So there's hope


----------



## Monna (Dec 1, 2015)

I wanted to play MGSV. I'll play it next year.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 1, 2015)

Witcher 3
MGS V
Pillars of Eternity
The Age of Decadence
Bloodborne


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

Been catching up on older games like Risk of Rain, Luftrausers, Bastion etc.

Would nominate FO4, but need to play some other games first.


----------



## Aduro (Dec 3, 2015)

Batman: Arkham Knight PS4 (and absolutely not PC)
Dragonball Xenoverse PS3
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt  PC
Evolve PC
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D (remake) 3DS
Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward PC
Mortal Kombat X PS4
Halo 5: Guardians XboxOne
Metal Gear Solid V PS4


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2015)

Stefanie Joosten is my new idol. If Sins of the Father was performed back to back, then this would've been a sweet highlight.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6_p0Yx2O2c[/youtube]


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 6, 2015)

Undertale.
Starcraft 2: Legacy of the Void


----------



## Cromer (Dec 7, 2015)

Splatoon
Bloodborne
Pillars of Eternity


Didn't really play many games this year


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2015)

All the games I would want to be nominated have.

Lemme know when we start the voting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2015)

Doesn't stop you from nominating anyway


----------



## Monna (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm lost 

I thought the games we were listing in this thread were what we were voting for


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2015)

It's not even that long of an OP for God's sake.


----------



## Monna (Dec 8, 2015)

i get that that's the joke but

i'm going to be a spoil sport and spoil all the things

'till the funny is no more 

that OP is the mother of all tl;drs and you know it 

like, i'd be surprised if even 3 people read the whole thing word-for-word


----------



## Lmao (Dec 8, 2015)

The Witcher 3  

Also LiS was far better than I original thought it was going to be, maybe not GOTY material but still pretty good.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2015)

khris said:


> Doesn't stop you from nominating anyway



UGH

FINE



Bloodborne (and Old Hunters Deserves DLC of the Year)
The Witcher 3
Xenoblade X


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 8, 2015)

Witcher 3
Pillars of Eternity
The Age of Decadence
Undertale
Shadowrun Hong Kong
Invisible, Inc.
Life is Strange

*If localisations count*:
Trails in the Sky: SC
Kara no Shoujo 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2015)

Jane confirmed to have never opened a book in her life.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2015)

-Just Cause 3
-Witcher 3
-Splatoon
-Devil May Cry 4: Special Edition
-Yakuza 5


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 8, 2015)

Wanted a bit more time for Just Cause 3, Until Dawn, Uncharted The Nathan Drake Collection and God of War III HD but not sure if I'll make it.

Not sure if those games will replace my Top 15 anyway.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 9, 2015)

Games I played this year that were released in 2015 (solely restricted to my PS4 because I've only played Pokemon Omega Ruby this year on my DS and Starbound and Fallout New Vegas on the PC):

- Dynasty Warriors 8 Empires
- Helldivers
- Borderlands: The Handsome Collection
- MLB 15: The Show
- The Witcher 3
- Assassin's Creed Syndicate
- Fallout 4

So...I will nominate:

*- Fallout 4
- Assassin's Creed Syndicate*

I've put in about 80 hours in Fallout 4 and about 60 in AC.  Would not say AC is a masterpiece by any means, but it was fun, well designed and a far better game overall than the previous three titles.

I like the Borderlands collection but I only played it for about 20 hrs before losing interest.  I was meaning to get the Animal Crossing design game a few months ago but the $40 price and the fact my DS is a piece of shit sort of deters me from getting it.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2015)

My nominations are The Witcher 3,Fallout 4 and Tales from the Borderlands.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 12, 2015)

1) MGS V
2)Fallout 4
3) MK X
4)Halo 5
5) Rainbow Six Siege (just to have 5)
6) Dark Souls 2 SOTFS


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 13, 2015)

Shiiit.

The more games from 2015 I play, the harder this is. I got to opportunity to play *Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex - First Assault Online*...twice, and oh man it was fun. 

But for the sake of not including MMOs, I'll exclude it. >.>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2015)

Kaitou, I want your life. Give me your life. 

Also, friendly reminder that the nomination phase ends in one day.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 13, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Shiiit.
> 
> The more games from 2015 I play, the harder this is. I got to opportunity to play *Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex - First Assault Online*...twice, and oh man it was fun.
> 
> But for the sake of not including MMOs, I'll exclude it. >.>



MMO? Looks like a tactical shooter to me.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 14, 2015)

Atlas said:


> MMO? Looks like a tactical shooter to me.



Not an MMORPG. The only reason I said MMO it's published by Nexon. 

But actually, I meant to say Free-to-play....or at when it gets out of Early Access.

*EDIT:* The game isn't A-tier but I would've probably replaced it with one of the games in my bottom list. It's sad that it will get killed by transactions and its North American publisher, though. The game alone was really cool.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 14, 2015)

It certainly looked like something I would give a try.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 14, 2015)

Gonna play the game again. I hope it isn't a honeymoon phase. From the reviews, some people dislike it (cause of mictrotransactions) but gameplay is nice.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 14, 2015)

If there's one game that does microtransactions right, it's Warframe.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2015)

EDF EDF EDF!


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2015)

Atlas said:


> If there's one game that does microtransactions right, it's Warframe.



You misspelled Dota 2. Dota only sells cosmetics and nothing else. Which is the way it should be.

In Warframe, however, if you don't spend money good luck farming all the shit you need for your build to be perfect. It takes an eternity.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 15, 2015)

Naruto said:


> You misspelled Dota 2. Dota only sells cosmetics and nothing else. Which is the way it should be.
> 
> In Warframe, however, if you don't spend money good luck farming all the shit you need for your build to be perfect. It takes an eternity.



Really? I mean, some things do. The rare stuff should be hard to get, though. It's easy money for someone like me who doesn't mind it.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Really? I mean, some things do. The rare stuff should be hard to get, though. It's easy money for someone like me who doesn't mind it.



They monetize everything in Warframe. Crafting takes days to entice you to accelerate it and they sneak buttons to spend plat everywhere. It's pretty underhanded IMO. Whether or not you find the money spent on it worth it is something else entirely, I think. If a game offers you the entire experience for free and only asks money for swag, that is F2P's best possible iteration.

Mind you, I don't necessarily blame companies for stuffing their free games with many venues with which to get money from their playerbase (okay maybe I do), it's just that Valve had the balls to treat their customers well and it paid off for them. It's the most played game on steam and their most profitable venture yet.

Also I think I spent about 10 bucks on Warframe. I forget what I bought.


----------



## Simon (Dec 15, 2015)

Didn't get to finish a lot of games that came out this year. My backlog is just getting longer and longer.


The Witcher 3
Bloodborne
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
Persona 4 Dancing All Night
Splatoon
Majora's Mask 3D
Rocket League
Fallout 4


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2015)

Warframe is grindy even if you pay money.

And the Microtransactions are bollocks; Naruto is right.  There's some straight up skeevy iOS phone game tactics in there.  It has some fun ideas but the grind is ultimately what put me away from it, and I'd rather just buy a game and play it, not have to worry about if my real money currency in game will run out and I'll have to buy more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2015)

Nomination phase has now officially ended. I won't accept any more entries.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2015)

khris said:


> Nomination phase has now officially ended. I won't accept any more entries.



Closing this, then. If you need me to reopen just holler.


----------

